

Rich vs. King: The Entrepreneur's Dilemma (2006) [pdf] - rdcasey
http://www.people.hbs.edu/nwasserman/rich_vs_king-proceedings_with_abstract.pdf
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hbr.org&#x2F;2008&#x2F;02&#x2F;the-founders-dilemma
======
cykho
An interesting outcome of the case discussion for this was that many king
believed they needed to maintain control to be rich. This leads us to believe
it's potentially a set of dependent variables rather than a choice between
separate options.

